# ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*

منتدى الكنيسة العربية يتقدم بأرق التهانى لابينا المحبوب






القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين 
العالم اللاهوتى والباحث الاكاديمى لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه يتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية فى رسالته المعنوية 
( الرهبان الاقباط وحفاظهم على التراث والثقافة واللغة الروحانية )
يوم الثلاثاء 30 سبتمبر 2008 
والذى يعد انجازا علميا وثقافيا يفخر به كل قبطى بل كل مصرى يعتز بحضارة مصر وتاريخها




​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*

*



*



حديث مع القس الدكتور أثناسيوس حنين العالم اللاهوتى وراعى الكنيسة القبطية فى اليونان عقب حصوله على درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية عن بحثه الفريد من نوعه حول "الرهبان الأقباط وحفاظهم على التراث والثقافة واللغة الروحانية" يوم الثلاثاء 30 سبتمبر 2008


 

​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*









لقاء لنشرة الأخبار القبطية مع القس الدكتور أثناسيوس حنين العالم اللاهوتى وراعى الكنيسة القبطية فى اليونان صاحب رسالة الدكتوراه من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية عن بحثه الفريد من نوعه حول "الرهبان الأقباط وحفاظهم على التراث والثقافة واللغة الروحانية" يوم الثلاثاء 30 سبتمبر 2008


​


----------



## Ferrari (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*



الف مبروك للقس أثناسيوس حنين راعى الكنيسة القبطية باليونان على درجة الدكتوراه 

الرب يبارك فى قدسك

شكراً يا أثناسيوس الرسولى على الخبر الجميل دة

الرب يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*



 
ميرسي يا اثناسيوس على الخبر الجميل​


----------



## ارووجة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*

الف مبروووووووك ^_^
وميرسي عالخبر اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*

الف مبروك على الدكتوراه 

الف شكر يا اثناسيوس على الخبر الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*

:16_14_21:*الف مبروك للقس أثناسيوس على الدكتوراة
شكرا أثناسيوس على الخبر الجميل
الرب يباركك


مرثا​*


----------



## kokygr (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*

الرب  يبارك  ما صنعته  يداه  في  هذا العمل  بهذه الكتورة  التي  اضافت  للاقباط  كرامة  فوق  كرامة  
     مبروك  يا ابونا  اثناسيوس والرب  يدبمك  ناصرا   لنا      عماد  جرجس


----------



## kokygr (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*

مبروك  يا ابي الحبيب   ابونا اثناسيوس   الرب  يزيدك  ويبارك في كل   اعمالك  
                              ويحقق لك كل  مبتغاك  الروحي  في ابنائك المخلصين الذين تلدهم  في قيودك
                                                                            ابنك بيتر  ماهر


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*


----------



## nonaa (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*

مبروك يا ابانا 
وشكرا يا اثناسيوس على الخبر​


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ارق التهانى لابينا المحبوب القس الدكتور اثناسيوس حنين لحصوله على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من جامعة ليموج الفرنسية*


ألف مبروك للقص أثناسيوس
لتكن شهادته بركة للكنيسة القبطية خاصة
وللكنيسة المقدسة الحامعة الرسولية عامة

وشكرا للأخ المبارك أثناسيوس على الخبر​


----------

